# Subtotal Thyroidectomy yesterday



## Sandrad (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a subtotal yesterday to remove a nodule on the right side. FNA indicated Hurthle cell neoplasm. Pathology yesterday indicated same thing, so Dr. performed the partial. Waiting for final pathology next week. I am rather stiff in the neck, and it's tough to swallow which I anticipated. I have some swelling near the incision, which makes moving my neck tough too. Does this usually subside in a day or two? What else should I expect to be feeling? Any great suggestions with regards to recuperation the next couple of days is greatly appreciated!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sandrad said:


> Had a subtotal yesterday to remove a nodule on the right side. FNA indicated Hurthle cell neoplasm. Pathology yesterday indicated same thing, so Dr. performed the partial. Waiting for final pathology next week. I am rather stiff in the neck, and it's tough to swallow which I anticipated. I have some swelling near the incision, which makes moving my neck tough too. Does this usually subside in a day or two? What else should I expect to be feeling? Any great suggestions with regards to recuperation the next couple of days is greatly appreciated!


Glad to know you are on your way to recovering. I am sure others with more recent info will be along to help you out. My experience is old...I did find that the pain and swelling did subside in a couple of days. I do remember drinking a lot to help with the sore throat. Some folks here highly recommend ice packs for the pain & stiffness.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sandrad said:


> Had a subtotal yesterday to remove a nodule on the right side. FNA indicated Hurthle cell neoplasm. Pathology yesterday indicated same thing, so Dr. performed the partial. Waiting for final pathology next week. I am rather stiff in the neck, and it's tough to swallow which I anticipated. I have some swelling near the incision, which makes moving my neck tough too. Does this usually subside in a day or two? What else should I expect to be feeling? Any great suggestions with regards to recuperation the next couple of days is greatly appreciated!


From what I have been told, "Ice is nice!" Use plenty of it to ice down the area making sure to keep it dry, of course.

Sorry this has come back as cancer but I know we all are grateful that they found it and did something about it.

Pamper yourself a lot and take care.










I never had thyroid surgery so others will be more helpful, I am sure.


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Sandra - I just had a TT last Thursday and in comparison, it sounds like you are doing quite well so far! To be up and around, on the computer, etc from surgery yesterday? .....that's great! I wish you continued speedy recovery!

I would recommend ice on your neck, and drink LOTS of liquids. My throat was not really sore, but things were plenty irritated in there for the first few days. 
Rest often.
The swelling will reduce in a couple days - but my doc told me it takes a couple of weeks to go completely away.
My neck was also stiff - I just kept moving it, turning my head, etc...just to keep it was staying stiff. But don't push beyond comfort - be gentle with yourself. And patient.

Take care. Be well.
Weeble


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ice ice baby... dum dum did de dum dum.

They should have sent you home with one of the ice holders that does not leak.

My neck was extremely stiff and I had several massages and chiropractic to release the muscles after my surgery.


----------

